#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  Quality issues cause AMP page count to drop?

## Davidwedo

Hi, I remember reading somewhere that having you AMP pages count drop on GSC could be a signal that some quality issues are affecting your site. I forgot where I read. Anybody knows about it? If not the original resource, what are your thoughts on that?

----------

